# ***OFFICIAL*** Keith Jardine vs. Thiago Silva Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Keith "The Dean of Mean" Jardine facing Thiago Silva in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Jardine by points... That is my call.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a feeling Silva is better then Machida made him look, he got serious skills just needs to fight smarter.

I like Jardine but im going with Silva by KO or stoppage round 2.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Jardine via decision.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Silva TKO by knee round 2 .


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Jardine by kicks and judges.


----------



## highland (Mar 11, 2009)

I think this has the potential to be a good fight.

I've enjoyed watching all of Silvas fights and this could be a good match of styles.

Going with Silva by GnP...


----------



## Armythug (Aug 11, 2009)

Silva got outclassed in his last fight vs Machida. He is still a good fighter. He likes to bring it to his opponent. I like Silva's style more than Jardine. Silva will not let Jardine pick him apart with unorthodox kicks and punches. I think that Silva will pressure him and eventually knock him out. Remember the Wandy/Jardine fight? It's going to end like that.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

Silva tko round 1


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Jardine by fluke..... i just have this feeling.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Silva by either vicious KO or brutal TKO.

Sorry -1.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Surprisingly Jardine is the favorite here based on the MMA betting odds. I'd say it's even with the edge going to Silva for KO power. Going with Thiago since this is a redemption fight for him. Thiago looks like an angry Travis Bickle.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Surprisingly Jardine is the favorite here based on the MMA betting odds. I'd say it's even with the edge going to Silva for KO power. Going with Thiago since this is a redemption fight for him. Thiago looks like an angry Travis Bickle.


I was thinking the same thing then I looked at Jardine's last six fights after beating Gouveia at the TUF 3 finale

Win against Griffin
Fluke against Alexander
Win against Liddell
Loss against Wanderlei
Win against Vera
Loss against Rampage

Should be a good fight for the fans because although both fighters are solid on the ground, I think both prefer to stand and bang.Silva has a bright future ahead of him, but Jardine will not run from Silva like he did from Rampage, off course Silva does have heavy hands himself.Not sure but Thiago might have a reach advantage just based on watching all of the fights.I look for Jardine to use his experience to edge out a close decision.


----------



## Murdy (Aug 14, 2009)

I have my money on Thiago by KO or ref stoppage in the first or early second.

Jardine isn't good enough to stop Thiago imo.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Man this fight I have no fricken idea I like Jardine and all but......f**k it im goin with the dean of mean


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Hopefully Thiago Silva destroys him in the first but I doubt it.

Jardine. (Ugh)


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Jardine always has a W-L-W-L record, and since his last fight was a loss, I'd say he wins this one.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I see jardine winning this fight......


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I see jardine by UD


----------



## HarryN_MMA (Aug 16, 2009)

Thiago by vicious knockout


----------



## sharp1984 (Jun 5, 2009)

Jardine will knock him down, and end it with brutal GnP!


----------



## Mo Issa (Aug 16, 2009)

Thiago's punch strengh>Jardine's chin. Silva 1st rd KO


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Mo Issa said:


> Thiago's punch strengh>Jardine's chin. Silva 1st rd KO


if Chuck wasn't able to KO Jardine, then neiter will Thiago.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Silva Rd 2 ....Jardine is going to keep throwing those leg kicks out and Silva is gonna K/O him ...No question lol


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Jardine always has a W-L-W-L record, and since his last fight was a loss, I'd say he wins this one.


I like your logic  
But I dislike Jardine, and Silva will knock f*ck out of him.:fight02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Thiago Silva will win this fight. He is a tremendous fighter who lost to Machida. Everyone loses to Machida. Silva will win by TKO.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Silva KO 2nd round


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Just wanted to clarify that the reach advantage will go to Jardine.Not a factor at 76,with Silva at 74.I still like Jardine because of the W-L factor,and because I think he is the more experienced and better overall fighter.Also stated in a previous post that he ran from Rampage in his last fight which is not true.If he does not get dropped by Page at the end of the third he has a chance for a split decision in my opinion.I know my MMA,I was just drunk and disorderly;will not happen again.For the record I think this will be fight of the night


----------



## Riicky (Aug 24, 2009)

I think Thiago Silva is going to keep getting better. Jardine is going to bite it. I'm calling a ref stoppage on this one... Late round 2.


----------



## Sparkus (Aug 26, 2009)

Jardine... Either by decision, or a second round KO by head kick.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Hard to call really. I want Jardine to win and i think he will but this is a toss up for me. If i was forced to i would go with Jardine. UD.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

All I know is, Silva is rubbish, Jardine is less rubbish. Jardine by KO.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

T.Bone said:


> All I know is, Silva is rubbish, Jardine is less rubbish. Jardine by KO.


I feel very  towards your post. I just wanted to post in here for no apparent reason...or maybe it's that sick throat slash that we'll surely be seeing after this fight. I can't stand Jardine fighting for whatever reason.


----------



## Wasp (Aug 20, 2009)

Although I originally voted Silva, I'm now going with Jardine in this one by 3rd round TKO or UD.

Silva's a good fighter and certainly has power, but Jardine is one of the toughest guys in the UFC at any weight. The guy can take a ton of punches and keep on fighting. He also has lethal leg kicks and is able to go the distance.

I see him wearing down Silva and getting the mount for a GnP TKO in the 3rd, or simply out-pointing him to a UD victory.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Jardine by TKO.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Jardine is getting KTFO tomorrow night. I can't wait for the throat slash!

First it was Houston & Wanderlei. Now Thiago will join that list.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Jardine


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Jardine by UD, 
Jardine is one of the hardest fighters to get on the ground and then keep him there so I dont think Silva will be able to work his ground game and I just think Jardine can out point him standing.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep thinking the fight was tonight.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Silva, GNP-TKO round 2. I would say round 1 but Jardine has such a odd style he might avoid the ko for a little while..imo


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Gotta call Silva on this one. He's still a bull, despite the loss to a rising p4p great in Lyoto.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Should be a good one. 

Silva is 13-1

Jardine is 14-6-1


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Jardine got out of that one. 

Then as soon as I typed that Silva floored him the fight was stopped. A left hook.


----------



## jonniz (Jul 5, 2007)

silva with a left hook and followed up by gnp 

silva winner by tko


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Jardine no mas!!


----------



## LRV (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! I'm glad I stayed away from the vBookie on this one!


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

man.. some brutal KO's tnite.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Very nice KO from Silva but an AMAZING stoppage by Herb Dean. He was totally on the mark with that.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

happy with that result!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Man, another first round stoppage for Thiago. I actually thought Jardine would give him more of a battle than that.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow UFC 102 has been sort of a knockout fest.. lol.. I predicted that Thigao would ko jardine in the first round..


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I found it funny that Thiago got written off after the Machida fight but Rashad got the "Rashad will be back better than ever." Thiago could have ran around the ring for a round and embarrased himself too. 

Oh and


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Techno viking went to bed early tonite:thumb02:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, I picked Jardine but it looks like all you gotta do is get in face and be aggresive and not let him get off.

Thiago looked like Wanderlei did against Jardine.

I like Thiago, he is the real deal. Lyoto is just a nightmare matchup 4 him.


----------



## albsd23 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Is Jardine... [SPOILERS]*

out the door for UFC!!

Ok after watching the Jardine fight I think its safe to say he is on his way out the door, after a performace like that I don't see Dana white making a fight for him anytime soon RIP Dean of Mean!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

yep - Jardine should fear power - no secret now


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I hate Jardine, but he has beaten Liddell, Griffin, and nealry beat Rampage. He is worthy of the UFC.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

jardine is a guy i hate and is not championship material...but this guy is a brawler and is entertianing to wathch. The ufc needs guys like these.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

I like Jardine's style but It looks like he is developing a weak chin. I say they should give him at least 1 more fight against some lighter competition, if he can't hang then they can show him the door.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Naw dont kick out Keith jardine. He is an interesting martchup for alot of people 2-3 fights away from a title shot.


----------



## LRV (Aug 23, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Naw dont kick out Keith jardine. He is an interesting martchup for alot of people 2-3 fights away from a title shot.


You're basically saying he's a _gatekeeper_. I'd agree.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

keep jardine on the betting boards...hes just a punk that a good fighter can walk up to himand take his lunch money...viking lmao hes a hobgoblin:bye02:


----------



## albsd23 (Aug 9, 2009)

LRV said:


> You're basically saying he's a _gatekeeper_. I'd agree.


HAHA now that just wrong this man is a human not a dummy machine lol!!!:thumb01:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Unlikely. He loses, yes. But he could also come back next fight and defeat a top ten fighter. That is the living conundrum that is Keith Jardine. And that will typically be what keeps him in the UFC. That and he's always willing to trade, which fans love.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> jardine is a guy i hate and is not championship material...but this guy is a brawler and is entertianing to wathch. The ufc needs guys like these.


He's a really good gate-keeper and entertaining, but it looks like the UFC is looking for excuses to purge.

I give it a 60% chance that he goes to Strikeforce by the end of the year.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Unlikely. He loses, yes. But he could also come back next fight and defeat a top ten fighter. That is the living conundrum that is Keith Jardine. And that will typically be what keeps him in the UFC. That and he's always willing to trade, which fans love.


His wins were weak andhis losses disgraceful for a man who is headlining cards...Hobgoblin you are the weakest link.....Goodbye


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

SOme PPVs I buy solely to watch Jardine get KO'd. Once again, I was not disappointed...

But seriously, the guy has only fought top LHWs and is always entertaining. They need to keep him around...

But shit he is fun to watch get KO'd


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

No he won't get booted, unless he gets KOed in the first round in his next two fights - I am guessing they give a much lower guy on the totem pole - maybe Munoz, or they could have him fight Hamill (not sure that would be so smart though).


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

"Dean of Mean"
Too cool of a nickname to let him go just yet!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> SOme PPVs I buy solely to watch Jardine get KO'd. Once again, I was not disappointed...
> 
> But seriously, the guy has only fought top LHWs and is always entertaining. They need to keep him around...
> 
> But shit he is fun to watch get KO'd


agreed - always thought him and Rashard were a bit overrated - I think if Liddell knows what he knows now he would have fought a different fight, but Jardine does deserve props for hanging tough against Rampage who I thought was going to destroy him


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Jardine has never had an easy fight in the UFC, when I say easy i mean a lower level fighter. All of his fights are against the elite. He will have to loose a few more in terrible fashion to be out.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This fight makes me wonder how the hell Page didn't KO him.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Jardine is overrated. His last fight just proved my point. They guy now has 3 really embarrassing losses on his resume to the guys who aren't the elite at this point - Alexander and two Silvas (Wanderlei hasn't done much since PRIDE and Thiago hasn't beaten anyone elite). Nevertheless, Keith deserves to be on UFC roster


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just don't get Jardine's chin, Liddell caught him good a couple times and made you think the Houston Alexander fight was a fluke, then Wandy destoys him and you question it again. He turns around and has a war with Rampage and seemingly again silences the critics only to get knocked out by Thiago. Seems like his chin is either having a good night or a bad night and thats what decides the outcome.


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

*[Spoilers] Herb Dean is the best ref in the biz!*

The way he was so quick to save Jardine, got me thinking


Other than the problem with Judges, finding capable refs is pretty hard, but as a former fighter, Herb Dean is simply the best


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I think his chin was fine against Houston Alexander, Houston must've nailed him with around a dozen hard uppercuts and knees before putting him for the count.

But against the Silva's, yeah, I'm not sure what happened, he gets hit a couple times, goes down, and then gets pounded out. Maybe his weakness is Brazilian guys named Silva, kinda like how only guys named Matt have been able to beat GSP.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

He kind of fucked up in the Vera fight though when Kryz was shooting for that TD. I realize someone dropped their mouth piece, but c'mon you gotta wait until the action is at least kind of stagnant.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Is that you, Chuck?


----------



## Snappy (Aug 15, 2009)

I've always loved Herb - he is super cool and really takes care of the guys.

Who ref'd the Leben fight again? He looked like he was having a seizure there for a second.


----------



## briN (Aug 30, 2009)

1st fight of the night: Soszynski had both Vera's legs about to get a double leg takedown. Herb stops the fight so Vera can put his mouth piece in and then starts them standing... yea but no

Big John best in the biz.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Snappy said:


> I've always loved Herb - he is super cool and really takes care of the guys.
> 
> Who ref'd the Leben fight again? He looked like he was having a seizure there for a second.


He was having a seizure. When you get choked out you go into mild ones, I see it happen all the time.



briN said:


> 1st fight of the night: Soszynski had both Vera's legs about to get a double leg takedown. Herb stops the fight so Vera can put his mouth piece in and then starts them standing... yea but no
> 
> Big John best in the biz.


That's exactly what I was talking about, but it's also one of Herb's RARE slip ups and it definately wasn't as bad as some of the other refs (looking at you Dan!)


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

briN said:


> 1st fight of the night: Soszynski had both Vera's legs about to get a double leg takedown. Herb stops the fight so Vera can put his mouth piece in and then starts them standing... yea but no
> 
> Big John best in the biz.


ya but if he had gotten vera down, would herb dean be able to return the mouthpeice and have them continue the fight in the ground position...cuz if not what if vera takes a shot and his teeth shatter...?


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> This fight makes me wonder how the hell Page didn't KO him.


That's the thing, it's hard to bet for or against the dean of mean. He's so inconsistent. He'll probably beat a top 5 guy next time just to screw with our heads again.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't think he'll get booted. I like the guy it's frustrating that his chin is made of glass cause other than that he's very competative with top 10'ers. He was winning the round up until that point


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

aerius said:


> I think his chin was fine against Houston Alexander, Houston must've nailed him with around a dozen hard uppercuts and knees before putting him for the count.
> 
> But against the Silva's, yeah, I'm not sure what happened, he gets hit a couple times, goes down, and then gets pounded out. Maybe his weakness is Brazilian guys named Silva, kinda like how only guys named Matt have been able to beat GSP.


Exactly! And how all guys named "mason" have incredibly large genitalia, like freakishly huge, like people stare constantly etc.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

He's not getting any better, he's just hanging around, sometimes lucky, sometimes good, always threatening to get ko'd. 
But He's not that exciting to watch, remember Keith v Brandon. Generally he's never that awesome. The only thing he has going for him is he looks like a biker... he should follow Heath Herring into movies.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Well to be fair Herb told them to break before Soszynski went for that take down. He just didn't hear him and kept going. Not Herbs fault.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: he's a Rasta-man...what you expect?


----------



## Mo Issa (Aug 16, 2009)

Mo Issa said:


> Thiago's punch strengh>Jardine's chin. Silva 1st rd KO





hellholming said:


> if Chuck wasn't able to KO Jardine, then neiter will Thiago.


someone was wrong and someone was 100% right


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Herb called for the break before the takedown attempt.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Made me laugh when Jardine touched gloves!!! 

What next for Jardine? Guy is the most inconsistent fighter ever!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Kodiac26170 said:


> Jardine has never had an easy fight in the UFC, when I say easy i mean a lower level fighter. All of his fights are against the elite. He will have to loose a few more in terrible fashion to be out.


I agree Jardine isnt going nowhere


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand the "Jardine isn't fun to watch" comments.

His fights are almost always fun:

Jardine vs. Jackson - This was a great fight, seriously, awesome.

Jardine vs. Liddell - This fight was pretty good, come on. There were some serious shots in this fight, he even dropped Liddell at one point.

Jardine vs. Forrest - Great fight, and a finish.

Jardine vs Thiago - This was a great fight until the finish, these guys were going at it and there were some nice exchanges, not boring at all.

I don't understand the Jardine hate, the guy gets in there and fights.

To answer the original topic at hand, Jardine won't be kicked out of the UFC. He holds a nice key to the gate, and brings in fans. Also, he's a good fighter, he has some solid wins and he puts on competitive showings against top guys.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Nah, he'll stay for now, i reckon he's still a loss or two away from gettin released. If he were to lose another two in a row I'd say definately.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jardine seemed to think it stopped early but that's the same guy that tweaks his nipples before every fight so i don't know... great k.o by silva


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

^^What Osmium said and also he wasn't going to get that takedown anyway


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

I reckon the Ref was too slow on Leben, he tapped and the ref missed it. He didn't need to put to sleep.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

funkyboogalooo said:


> I reckon the Ref was too slow on Leben, he tapped and the ref missed it. He didn't need to put to sleep.


Yeah I beleive that was Yves Lavinge, was shocking that he didn't see the tap, every-one watching at home saw it.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

albsd23 said:


> out the door for UFC!!
> 
> Ok after watching the Jardine fight I think its safe to say he is on his way out the door, after a performace like that I don't see Dana white making a fight for him anytime soon RIP Dean of Mean!


 a performace like that? i actually thoguth jardin was winning the fight up until he got caught. teh guy will fight anyone the UFC puts infront of him, and in my opinioun win or loose his fights are entertaining


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

*hey mon.*

herb's the man. next to big john.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I just don't get Jardine's chin, Liddell caught him good a couple times and made you think the Houston Alexander fight was a fluke, then Wandy destoys him and you question it again. He turns around and has a war with Rampage and seemingly again silences the critics only to get knocked out by Thiago. Seems like his chin is either having a good night or a bad night and thats what decides the outcome.


It looked like Thiago barely even clipped him and he went down like a sack of spuds. Its the shot to the chin when he is on his back that always seems to be the one to put him out though.

The reality is this, Jardine has a weak chin and is not hard to hit, therefore he gets KO'd by guys with goiod power.

On the plus side Thiago looked excellent, he has great finishing ability and the best GnP at LHW IMO.


----------



## albsd23 (Aug 9, 2009)

man so of the ppl in this thread are just fans of knockouts of ppl I mean Jardine has a track record of being great and being bad we all know that but after the knockouts that he has sufferd lately Im just saying he might be out the door because it seems like his chin is getting weaker in every fight and i take my hat off to him this man has fought nothing but top 10 rankings but as prove he is not in their league anymore! "What is he gonna do go to Greg Jackson and practice on taking a punch, its not going to happen folks"


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a bet against my friend on this fight for the tab on our beers, I had Silva by 1st round KO. Felt so good :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> He's a really good gate-keeper and entertaining, but it looks like the UFC is looking for excuses to purge.
> 
> I give it a 60% chance that he goes to Strikeforce by the end of the year.


Honestly I think it would be better for him, they would pay him more than the UFC will be willing to and his fights would be more competitive.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Alot of the comments seem to be regards Jardine. Personally, this fight was all about Silva. Theres nothing wrong with Jardine. He's a tough lump thats for sure and I've learned nothing new about him. But Silva surprised me. I think this boy is much better that I thought before and now feel a bit foolish for dismissing him so flippantly after he got Lyoto'd. Apart from Machida, this lad can cause serious damage in the division.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Brydon said:


> It looked like Thiago barely even clipped him and he went down like a sack of spuds. Its the shot to the chin when he is on his back that always seems to be the one to put him out though.
> 
> The reality is this, Jardine has a weak chin and is not hard to hit, therefore he gets KO'd by guys with goiod power.
> 
> On the plus side Thiago looked excellent, he has great finishing ability and the best GnP at LHW IMO.


hi there. first post since the fight.
i totally agree with you. 
silva looked impressive: relaxed, composed, calm. axactly the oposite he looked in the fight against machida, when he tried to control the fight and be the agressor. it showed in the way he acted when he dropped jardine: he didn't rush like a mad man to finnish keith. 

i like jardine and i think he is improving every time he shows up in the ufc.
but his "unorthodox-weird" style everyone is talking about, is starting to work against him.
he needs to fight smarter. he is a brawler, "in your face guy", but he's got to keep those hands higher, because he has almost no chin.
wandy and thiago made him pay badly.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thiago looked outstanding in this fight. He is a great fighter. I cant wait to see his next fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I wanted The Dean Of Mean to win  

Got to hand it to Thiago though, he looked good that night and showed some noticable improvements.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> I wanted The Dean Of Mean to win
> 
> Got to hand it to Thiago though, he looked good that night and showed some noticable improvements.


i agree about thiago improving. he was much more calm and composed than in recent fights. he just sat back relaxed and waited for an opening. and he sure did find it too.


----------

